# Restored Faith in Craft Shows



## cmzaha (Dec 5, 2016)

Finally! I did my main craft fair the last two weekends. This is a fair that starts on Black Friday for the first weekend. I have done this fair for approx 7 yrs and this was my best year ever. Sure makes a difference when there are not 5 soap sellers in one market . I sold lots of my crochet hats, soaps and my hubby sold some of his golf art. This was the most soap I have sold out there in the last 5 yrs. My main competition at this market was missing also and I collected some of her customers. Will see in the Spring if I keep them. Last Spring I could not attend the market and the manger put another soapmaker in my space resulting in few of my customers trying her soap and not liking it, so they told me I need to return in the Spring  . 

This gives me faith in markets again plus I now have a really good Wed morning market at a Kaiser Hospital that nicely replaces my Friday night market that I did for 7 yrs.


----------



## doriettefarm (Dec 5, 2016)

Yay, way to make lemonade outta those lemons!


----------



## CTAnton (Dec 5, 2016)

Congrats Carolyn!


----------



## crispysoap (Dec 5, 2016)

Yay!! That's awesome


----------



## TBandCW (Dec 5, 2016)

As a fellow vendor, I say WOO-HOO!!!  I'm sure you're breathing a big sigh of relief.


----------



## Dahila (Dec 5, 2016)

awesome!!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 5, 2016)

Yay!!!  Awesome, hope it works out in the spring for you!!


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 5, 2016)

That's great news, Carolyn!  


IrishLass


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 5, 2016)

This would be the conclusion of the thread from early this year when things were not so "sunny".

I love it when there's a happy ending ( beginning) like this.
Soap on!


----------



## Marshall (Dec 5, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> so they told me I need to return in the Spring .



Glad to hear you had a successful trip with your sales but I bet the statement above was well worth the price of admission.  Always nice to have your hard work recognized.. congratulations!


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 5, 2016)

Good to hear, Carolyn. Kudos for not giving up -- you rock, girl! 

PS: Love, love, love that dragon's blood of yours. :mrgreen:


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 5, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## dibbles (Dec 5, 2016)

So happy for you Carolyn, and wishing you continued success. It's nice to have hard work and great products be recognized.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 5, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> This would be the conclusion of the thread from early this year when things were not so "sunny".
> 
> I love it when there's a happy ending ( beginning) like this.
> Soap on!


Yep, you got that right. I work very hard and take pride with what I make. Thankyou everyone. Just wish this would keep going so maybe I can finally help my daughter get her teeth finished before she loses her implants


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 6, 2016)

Very good news indeed!


----------



## jblaney (Dec 6, 2016)

That's fantastic Carolyn!  I wish you much continued success!


----------

